# Install of aftermarket Bluetooth kit with E90 steering wheel integration!



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

just finished installing after market bluetooth handfree kit WITH steering wheel keys and Professional Radio (w/fiber) integration successfully. When all will be completed – I believe that it will be comparable or better and much more compatible with larger number of phones that the original BMW BT retrofit option and all this under $500. It uses Voice/phone MFT keys, mutes the radio, uses front speakers for audio and displays “Telephone active” on radio display.
I tested it with Blackberry 7290 and SprintPCS Katana and it works great as handfree and address book sync. I know that number of forums member mentioned that this type integration is “difficult” or expensive and this triggered my curiosity. 
I

Best,
Attached Images


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Is "La" Louisiana or Latvia? 

I am familiar with Parrot handsfree kits. I fail to see how the integration is better than the stock unit, considering the big display billboard you have sticking up in the air. 

Is there anywhere on the left side of the steering wheel that would work for the CK3200 controller? That one looks a lot more Euro in design cosmetically. 

What is the kit you speak of?


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> Is "La" Louisiana or Latvia?


LA like Los Angeles 



el_duderino said:


> I am familiar with Parrot handsfree kits. I fail to see how the integration is better than the stock unit, considering the big display billboard you have sticking up in the air.
> 
> Is there anywhere on the left side of the steering wheel that would work for the CK3200 controller? That one looks a lot more Euro in design cosmetically.
> 
> What is the kit you speak of?


As a pro installer (I like your web site), you know that you can install LCD anywhere or even hide it completly and use Voice command with 3000 evo. I think it is a perfect FIY option for adding Bluetooth without cutting any wires and easy removable/movable to different vehicle specially if you leasing.

How do you currently integrating Parrot to the steering wheel on E90?

I'm in process of importing more kits - let me know if you interested.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

jviz4u said:


> LA like Los Angeles
> 
> As a pro installer (I like your web site), you know that you can install LCD anywhere or even hide it completly and use Voice command with 3000 evo. I think it is a perfect FIY option for adding Bluetooth without cutting any wires and easy removable/movable to different vehicle specially if you leasing.
> 
> ...


el_duderino (AVINCAR) is installing Toms (EuropeanAutoSource) imported BMW Version 9 Bluetooth kit in my M3 Friday !! 

Also potentially an amp & higher powered rear 6 X 9 's.

I am excited & will report back next week.

They did an excellent job on my iPod DICE system. :thumbup: :thumbup:

**As for the portable Bluetooth kits - I am curious since I have a Tundra ready for the portable style, so keep me posted.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

jviz4u said:


> I'm in process of importing more kits - let me know if you interested.


I hate voice command.

Send me info on your kits though. I thought you looked like a troller.

bimmerfest at avincar dot com.


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

*pdf attached*



el_duderino said:


> I hate voice command.
> 
> Send me info on your kits though. I thought you looked like a troller.
> 
> bimmerfest at avincar dot com.


It advertised for Parrot 3000 evo (with Volume) and 3100 (without Volume) but I think it will work with the rest of them. Need more testing

PS: what is "troller"?


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

Look at http://www.connects2auto.com/products/connect2auto-Parrot.pdf


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

jviz4u said:


> just finished installing after market bluetooth handfree kit WITH steering wheel keys and Professional Radio (w/fiber) integration successfully. When all will be completed ***8211; I believe that it will be comparable or better and much more compatible with larger number of phones that the original BMW BT retrofit option and all this under $500. It uses Voice/phone MFT keys, mutes the radio, uses front speakers for audio and displays ***8220;Telephone active***8221; on radio display.
> I tested it with Blackberry 7290 and SprintPCS Katana and it works great as handfree and address book sync. I know that number of forums member mentioned that this type integration is ***8220;difficult***8221; or expensive and this triggered my curiosity.
> I
> 
> ...


O.K., I just had the "BMW" version 9 bluetooth kit installed.

Purchased from EAS - Tom, Installed by Avincar.

I really like it !!

I am not sure why somebody would choose the Parrot system over the real deal ? you do not have the gaudy screen or aftermarket buttons like in the "Parrot" kit & the price is not much diff either ??

I would think an aftermarket bluetooth kit would be nice "If" your car did not have the true bluetooth capability at all.

Like for instance my pick-up, I would have to get a stand alone system of some sort.

________________
Just my 2 cents....
________________

For BMW I say go with the EAS BMW version 9 system. It works quite well also with the

DICE kit. My cell phone is a Motorolla RAZRm. Perfect integration.

:thumbup:


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

M3Mike said:


> O.K., I just had the "BMW" version 9 bluetooth kit installed.
> 
> Purchased from EAS - Tom, Installed by Avincar.
> 
> ...


M3MIKE

Sounds like a great option for your M3 - Enjoy. I don't think that both options are avalable for E90/91 and the BMW Bluetooth retrofit kit (real deal) is over $3k.

The LCD screen installed in the place picked by me in the locations that easier for me to see, instead of the radio display that I can't see wearing sunglasses.

The final results are great. Voice recognition button on steering wheel allows incoming calls and starts voice recognition option on Parrot. The phone button ends the call. During the call the Radio mutes and the kits uses front speaker for voice. The microphone installed/counseled in original location in the front dome. The caller ID and address book displays on LCD that I install on the dash that I can see with sunglasses  . I tested this with my Cingular Blackberry and the address book syncs as expected.
In summary, I think it is a perfect FIY option for adding Bluetooth on a budget without cutting wires and easy removable/movable to different vehicle specially if you leasing your current vehicle.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

You can upgrade to the fully integrated BMW version for just a little more in the E90/E91 (and NOT 3K!) with a new BMW Bluetooth kit. Plus you get voice recognition and full support of all features in your car. (plus no dinkiny little control panel)

http://www.bimmernav.com/newstyle.html

If someone in Austin texas wants to help me with documenting the isntall in the E90 please let me know. The install is super easy as the wiring harness is just under the trunk cover.

Martin


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

jviz4u said:


> M3MIKE
> 
> Sounds like a great option for your M3 - Enjoy. I don't think that both options are avalable for E90/91 and the BMW Bluetooth retrofit kit (real deal) is over $3k.
> 
> ...


BMW's specific bluetooth kit latest version (9) inc all parts = $750.00 EAS part.
Install was fairly simple and Avincar charged me $75.00

Done deal.

Does the BMW/EAS version 9 part not work with E90 BMW's ???

I may go with the Parrot set-up for my truck since there is not a factory stereo integration available though.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

The EAS kit you got was PERFECT for the E46. This is specific to the E90, although it is similar to the E46 kit you got, the electronics are different.

The E46 electronics system operates using the I bus (serial bus) system while the E90 operates on the MOST (Fiber obtic System) not many parts are interchangable between the two cars. Looking at the parts it will look similar, but you will quickly notice the connectors are different between the two cars. The E90 has a Fiber optic connection for the audio system that the E46 does not.



M3Mike said:


> BMW's specific bluetooth kit latest version (9) inc all parts = $750.00 EAS part.
> Install was fairly simple and Avincar charged me $75.00
> 
> Done deal.
> ...


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

ambishop said:


> The EAS kit you got was PERFECT for the E46. This is specific to the E90, although it is similar to the E46 kit you got, the electronics are different.
> 
> The E46 electronics system operates using the I bus (serial bus) system while the E90 operates on the MOST (Fiber obtic System) not many parts are interchangable between the two cars. Looking at the parts it will look similar, but you will quickly notice the connectors are different between the two cars. The E90 has a Fiber optic connection for the audio system that the E46 does not.


O.K. thanks for the clarification on E90 series BMW's. So is the $3000.00 BMW option and the Parrot system all that is available now for E90's ? If that is the case I guess I better understand the Parrot system as being an alternative.

Kinda sucks - (though I love having integrated bluetooth).


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

No sorry to confuse you on this.

E90 Bluetooth retrofit kit $650 from www.bimmernav.com

It is very similar to what you got for your E46.

Martin


----------



## e91oxford (Mar 4, 2007)

*Question for jviz4u re: Parrot installation.*

From the photo, you have exactly the same radio & aircon as me. I also want to fit a parrot kit (In the UK the E90 does not come with BT prep as standard).

Did you remove the radio & aircon front panels? if so, how? thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

*Dyi*

I posted DIY and short video on the US web site at:

http://www.connects2auto.com/resources/Parrot-c2kit-diy.pdf

Check it out, let me know if it helps.

Update; after months of happy usage of Parrot Bluetooth kit with steering keys and audio integration, I decided to enhance two minor points.
1. Microphone pickup quality improvement by relocating it outside of OE location.
2. Relocation of the LCD panel below AC control panel.

Enjoy


----------



## jviz4u (May 22, 2006)

*News*

I just found out that the Connects2 and Parrot BMW Bluetooth has a parts approval from BMW South Africa. :thumbup: 
see BMW Parrot Bulletin attached.


----------



## gkoukou (Nov 1, 2007)

M3Mike said:


> BMW's specific bluetooth kit latest version (9) inc all parts = $750.00 EAS part.
> Install was fairly simple and Avincar charged me $75.00
> 
> Done deal.
> ...


I do not understand these prices guys. The price for the kit I have found in Europe is similar (about 600 euros) but installation!!!

BMW dealer in Germany asked me for 600 euros and another one here in Greece for 800


----------



## web1b (Nov 14, 2007)

jviz4u said:


> I posted DIY and short video on the US web site at:
> 
> http://www.connects2auto.com/resources/Parrot-c2kit-diy.pdf
> 
> ...


If you have steering wheel integration, why do you need that LCD control panel installed there? I don't like the looks of it. 
If it's for caller ID, then I'd rather get a phone mount instead and use my phone's screen for caller id rather than have that thing permanently mounted to the car.
If you need the control panel to operate the bluetooth, then the steering wheel integration isn't as good as I thought.

I read the threads on retrofitting the BMW bluetooth and there are mostly horrors stories and you end up with German language voice commands.
The only success has been installing the entire bluetooth/BMW assist and that installation cost around $1600. Too much money especially if all you wanted was bluetooth with English commands.

If I could get the Parrot kit with steering wheel controls and no additional Parrot controller boxes in view installed under $500 or so, I think that would be the best choice. 
I think the Parrot kit is also compatible with a wider variety of phones than the BMW OEM kit and it also gives you access to you phone's built-in voice tags, so you don't need to create new ones like you need to for the OEM.

The only advantage I see with retrofitting the OEM bleutooth kit is that the caller-id would display on the radio's screen, but a phone mount could handle viewing caller-id.

Otherwise, the next best choice (and very inexpensive) would be to get the new Blueant Supertooth 3/Supertooth Voice. It clips on the sun visor and announces incoming calls with your contacts name or else the caller-id phone number if the caller isn't in your address book. It goes into standby when you leave the car and it "wakes up" automatically when you return when it senses the vibration of the car door closing. You can answer incoming calls by just saying "OK" so it can be truly handsfree. It also allows you to use your phone's voice recognition to dial by name.

The only disadvantages I see are that if you have break-in concerns, you may need to remove it from the visor when you park and turn it off and that would defeat purpose of the seamless handsfree reconnections.
If you don't walk more than 10 meters away from the car when you park, your phone may remain paired the the kit and there seems to be no solution to this other than turning off the device manually.

It's already on sale in Australia and should be on sale in the US in the next month or so.


----------



## gjimmy (Nov 29, 2011)

ambishop said:


> You can upgrade to the fully integrated BMW version for just a little more in the E90/E91 (and NOT 3K!) with a new BMW Bluetooth kit. Plus you get voice recognition and full support of all features in your car. (plus no dinkiny little control panel)
> 
> http://www.bimmernav.com/newstyle.html
> 
> ...


I just bought a 2009 335i and it did not have Bluetooth but did have iDrive and voice command. Bluetooth happened to be the feature I really wanted but the deal I got was good enough to not pass up.

Have many of you guys successfully installed the kit from BimmerNav.com? Is it the OEM kit?

Also, is the wiring harness that people are talking about under the easy-to-remove panel in the trunk? You know, the one that one might expect to find a spare tire underneath? I have opened that panel and have not seen any wires hanging there. The pic on the BimmerNav website was not wide enough to show exactly where it was in the trunk.

Would love to hear anymore comments or suggestions about this Bluetooth Kit as I would love to have it work with the steering wheel button and iDrive.

Thanks so much

p.s. I am loving the 335i. So much fun to drive, but I haven't really been able to let it rip yet!


----------

